# RP-Spots: Wo gibt es die schönste Kulisse fürs RP?



## Quovenja (8. Dezember 2009)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass Goldhain wohl der größte und atraktivste RP-Platz für Rollenspieler ist, wollte ich mal fragen, wo ihr gerne mal ein Plauderstündchen haltet.

Mein Lieblingsfleck ist die Ammertan Hütte in den Grizzlyhügeln, oder auf Horden-Seite, der Friedhof von Brill. 

... und um noch ein kleines Off-topic-Thema einzufügen: Wo schwirren die meisten Leute auf den verschiedenen RP-Realms herum.? (außer in Goldhain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Röhrrich (24. Februar 2010)

schlingendorntal bei den wasserfällen is sehr schön vor allem in der abenddämmerung wenn man am horizont sehen kann wie die sonne unter geht.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

Undercity, wobei die Stadt ursprünglich auch noch viel größer geplant war. Man, die 
Stadt hätte fertig echt geil ausgesehen. Naja wie auch immer, da macht das Gammeln
und quatschen Spaß, nicht so wie das dämliche Bankdachhüpfen in Orgrimmar.


----------



## Dweencore (4. Juli 2010)

Ich bin gerne mal in Schlingendorntal,Tanaris,Feralas und in Uc.


----------



## Poison-Yvi (5. Juli 2010)

Silbermond -> königlicher Markt oder die Taverne und noch einige andere Stellen
Immersangwald -> Stillwispertümpel, der östliche Strand oder Morgenluft
Orgrimmar -> jeweils am Wasser
Durotar -> Sen'Jin oder am Fluss, demnächst dann wohl vermehrt die Echoinseln ^^
Dalaran -> der pupurne Salon oder Zauberkasten, wobei Dala fies voll ist mit OOClern

Schön ist im Prinzip auch das Fleckchen zwischen Sengende Schlucht und Wald von Elwyn, aber zu nervig zum ständig hingehen, zumal es auch ziemlich einsam ist ;-)

Das sind so meine Stellen für meine Elfe und meine Trollin auf dem Rat von Dalaran, die meisten Hordler schwirren bei uns wohl in Silbermond rum.


----------



## Dweencore (5. Juli 2010)

Oh ja ganau Orgrimmar am Wasser habe ich vergessen.
Wunderschön:


----------



## Terminsel (8. Juli 2010)

Mag albern klingen, aber ich mag die Abtei von Nordhain, auch wenn da die ganzen Lvl 1er rumlaufen.^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (8. Juli 2010)

Die Abtei ist auch schön, und dazu noch sehr geschichtsträchtig. Die Kleriker Nordhains sind legendär innerhalb
der Kirche und der gesamten Menschheit.

Hat einer von euch mal die versteckten/unzugänglichen Teile von Undercity gesehen?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

Nee, aber das Grabgewölbe von Kara. Sehr geil.Kaffeeklatsch für Undead


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nee, aber das Grabgewölbe von Kara. Sehr geil.Kaffeeklatsch für Undead




Schade das man da nicht rein (mehr)kann.
Sieht zumindest sehr gut aus da unten.

Also im Rp tummle ich mich meist in Darnassus.Die Exodar ist ja leider tot -.-


----------

